# I wont to make this PINHOLE on a t-shirt, how can i make???



## allinclusive (Jul 2, 2011)

I wont to make the same effect, pinhole on a t-shirt like the pich below... 

There is a machine for do that or you can make handly???


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hmmm. Maybe a lay them on gravel and run over them with a car - lol! Seriously, try an awl and a hammer on a piece of wood. If the holes are not on the back, then you will need to put the wood inside the shirt. Another way might be to a bed of nails and hammer. A small hole punch maybe?


----------



## MinistryOfPrint (Jan 9, 2012)

jean518 said:


> Hmmm. Maybe a lay them on gravel and run over them with a car - lol! Seriously, try an awl and a hammer on a piece of wood. If the holes are not on the back, then you will need to put the wood inside the shirt. Another way might be to a bed of nails and hammer. A small hole punch maybe?


HAHa I like your first line!! 

You probably can use a small nail and a hammer to slowly hammer the nail and get the size of the hole and position of the hole you want it to be. or just use a pair of small scissors and start stabbing the shirt! hahaha.

Cheers,
Ministry Of Print


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I only see a red X, no picture...

Some embroidery machines can be equipped with a boring device that
will bore a hole in the shirt, not sure if that is what you are looking for?


----------



## cheeseburger (Jul 7, 2009)

I've got a much easier method: BURNOUT. 

It's a form of water base printing where you add a chemical to the clear water base and it will weaken and remove the cotton wherever the ink is laid down. You can use a randomized dot pattern on an over-sized screen, and then put your design on other screens right behind it. Print and removal in the same process.

Many shirts require that you wash the garment after printing to get the full burnout effect.


----------



## chartle (Nov 1, 2009)

OK I have to be the old fart here. 

People would pay money for a damaged shirt. One where the holes would get bigger and bigger until they were huge holes. 

From my chemistry lab days. Splatter some acid on the shirt and put it in the wash. Probably what the burnout method does.

Shot gun also comes to mind.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Mar 28, 2011)

allinclusive said:


> I wont to make the same effect, pinhole on a t-shirt like the pich below...
> 
> There is a machine for do that or you can make handly???


Are you sure they are holes? 
I think any of the ideas posted will work.
Leather Punch..?


----------



## d1d215 (Feb 11, 2012)

they definitely look like holes.
probably machine made as the patern seems similar. 
that belt hole puncher might be the best idea if you realllly want to ruin a shirt


----------



## The Youngin (Nov 26, 2007)

We have done things like this with burnout inks. We print It all over and the launder the shirts to finish the process.

Jason A


----------

